

App tears your face from Facebook - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/302093,app-seeks-to-remove-face-from-facebook.aspx

======
altrego99
Am waiting for the day when I can scan any photo, and web-search for all
publicly available pictures/information on that person. In my estimate it can
take another 5-10 years when face recognition will be commonplace and for the
laws/regulations to break it free.

